# Antibiotics and training



## KELLYG

Should you train while taking Antibiotics?


----------



## Carol

With many illnesses, rest and fluids will do as much for the body as antibiotics.  If the student is on antibiotics for a respiratory infection or similar such issue, its best to heal up first.  In addition, antibiotics place a lot of stress on the body.  Personal opinion, I've returned to full-strength faster if I've given my body the 7-to-10 to rest before going back to the mat than when I have pushed it.  In addition, its best to not be in a position where one can spread the infection to fellow students.

If the antibiotics were prescribed for a minor injury rather than illness, the student may be able to return to training faster.   I just think its wise to respect the strain that the antibiotics put on the body.  Don't go all out and remember to drink more water than usual.


----------



## Stac3y

I have had chronic sinus and ear infections all my life (though much less often now than when I was younger). Sometimes I just can't get rid of them by myself, and need antibiotics. They aren't contagious, and I have to take the medication well after I feel well enough to train, so I usually just tone the workouts down a bit while I'm taking them, and make sure my instructor knows that, if I run out of the room unexpectedly, I don't mean any disrespect, I just have to get to the ladies' room REALLY fast. Some of those are really hard on the digestive system.


----------



## KELLYG

Thanks Carol,
Thanks Stacy,

Stacy I understand I am in the same boat that you are in.   I usually train 5 days a week and not training really stresses me, and stress is bad for you.   Sometimes I feel better after I have gotten hot an sweaty.   I also realize that when you are fighting an infection you do not need to increase the amount of stress on your body by over extending yourself training as well as the stress from processing the antibiotics. Catch 22 I just thought I would see what others ideas are on the subject.  

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## K-man

Antibiotics are generally well tolerated by our body. Apart from the obvious problem of allergy, probably the biggest potential problem for an athlete would be diarrhoea cased by the destruction of the normal bowel bacteria and then an overgrowth of other yeasts or bacteria that the body tries to 'wash' out. As Carol said, this is when it is critical to keep hydrated. 
Clinically there is probably no reason for ceasing training. If the antibiotic is being used to treat an external infection like an infected laceration there is no reason to stop training. If the infection is respiratory, then your lung function may be compromised so obviously you need to take it easy. For the ladies who unfortunately are more prone to urinary tract infection, although there is no reason to stop training, often the infection itself can be pretty debilitating.  In the past we have used antibiotics for travellers going to malarial areas. For the healthy person this poses no problem.
It is the infection that you are treating that will determine your level of activity, not the antibiotic.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

Check the listed side-effects.  I'm on some major antibiotics right now, for a (2nd time) MRSA infection on my arm.  One of them, Cipro, has a warning that one possible side-effect is ruptured tendons.  I would check the side-effects and then consult with your doctor.  I am going to dojo, but being very cautious about over-stretching and so on for the moment.


----------



## K-man

Bill Mattocks said:


> Check the listed side-effects. I'm on some major antibiotics right now, for a (2nd time) MRSA infection on my arm. One of them, Cipro, has a warning that one possible side-effect is ruptured tendons. I would check the side-effects and then consult with your doctor. I am going to dojo, but being very cautious about over-stretching and so on for the moment.


Yes, that little sucker slipped my mind. Belongs to the antibiotic family family called quinolones. Any signs of soreness or swelling particularly in the archilles tendon STOP and go back to the doctor. Fortunately it is a rare side effect but needs to be watched for. Basically any of the antibiotics with the generic name '-floxacin' should be watched carefully. 
http://www.medicationsense.com/articles/may_aug_05/warning_antibiotics_052205.html

And, while we are warning on medication side effects, many of us as we get older, are put on one of the cholestrol lowering drugs called 'statins'. Once again, it is a rare side effect but one that we should look out for. Any unexplained pain, see the doc. 


> *What are statin side effects?*
> 
> *Muscle pain *
> *The most common statin side effect is muscle pain. You may feel this pain as a soreness, tiredness or weakness in your muscles. The pain can be a mild discomfort, or it can be severe enough to make your daily activities difficult. For example, you might find climbing stairs or walking to be uncomfortable or tiring. *
> 
> *Very rarely, statins can cause life-threatening muscle damage called rhabdomyolysis (about one case for every 15 million prescriptions). Rhabdomyolysis can cause liver damage, kidney failure and death. Rhabdomyolysis can occur when statins are used in combination with certain other drugs. *




*http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/statin-side-effects/MY00205*


----------



## kaizasosei

Might be good to get some movement in and might even make the medicine work better, but taking antibiotics means that there is an infection present.  Infections must be fought within the body and that takes energy, meaning that if you work yourself too hard, you could be affecting your body's ability to fix the messed up situation.  In some cases after opperations, they also give antibiotics to prevent any subsequent infections so then you wouldn't have an infection perse but still dealing with having to heal whatever injury and wounds..

So might be good to move and get some exercise, but would be dangerous if exaggerated...could pull the energies needed for healing, maybe even spread an infection throughout the body.  
These are just my opinions so please confirm with a professional doctor or medical authority.

j


----------



## Bill Mattocks

K-man said:


> And, while we are warning on medication side effects, many of us as we get older, are put on one of the cholestrol lowering drugs called 'statins'.



Off-topic, but I wanted to brag.  I had high cholesterol, discovered when my diabetes was diagnosed a year ago in May.  My doctor said he was going to put me on statins, but the diabetes thing was first priority, so we worked on that.  I just had another blood test, and he said he was going to recommend statins based on what he expected to find.

However, my A1C was 6.  My triglycerides had gone from over 300 to 76.  I don't recall the HDL and LDL, but one was Ok and the other was 'borderline' high, I think 203 (HDL?).  He said he was not going to worry over a couple points, and there was no reason to put me on statins if I keep this up.  He told me he was very proud of me for taking my health seriously - he said there was no way to lower one's cholesterol except through diet and exercise without statins, and since I wasn't on statins, he knew I had done it through my own exertions.  I feel pretty good about this.  No statins for me, but it does mean I have to keep the weight down and keep hitting the gym hard and the dojo too.


----------

